
What does this economist think of epidemiologists? - dankohn1
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/04/what-does-this-economist-think-of-epidemiology.html
======
_vertigo
This post makes economics and econometrics look bad. Really, GRE scores? Oof..

